

Tell HN: Happy Holidays - kwamenum86

Happy holidays and happy hackerdays with your days off (for the non-self employed)
======
jmonegro
entrepreneurs have no days off ;-)

~~~
jamesbritt
Compared to past cube jobs, I find every day is a holiday.

------
jamesbritt
Thanks! Right back at ya!

------
kilian
Happy holidays! :)

------
dnsworks
Days off? What are those?

